# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  DARPA LAGR Program, Learning Applied to Ground Vehicles (LAGR), National Robotics Engineering Center, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - National Robotics Engineering Center

DARPA LAGR Program on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Georgia Tech LAGR Robot Learning

Published on Apr 16, 2013

----------

